

INQ1 'Facebook Phone' brings Address Book 2.0 to reality - danw
http://newcartographer.com/post/59580586/inq1-facebook-phone-makes-address-book-2-0-reality

======
iamdave
I'm hoping very hard right now that someone out there agrees with me when I
say "Facebook needs to slow down and stop trying to do too much at once"

~~~
unalone
Why should they? So far, Facebook's succeeding at everything it does. The new
redesign was a success, the new ad platform's a success. This is a logical
step for them. They already have a Phone Book online. Tying it into hardware
makes sense and it's actually very useful. I just wish I could sync it with
Address Book.

